# Random WI hunting pics



## Steve NW WI (Nov 26, 2009)

Deer season has been a bust so far here, hoping the last 3 days will be better with more people in the woods moving deer around. Me and a bunch of neighbors drove the entire section I'm on today, 7-8 small patches of woods, one big woods, and a couple swamps, and only netted one deer and a coyote. Sorry no pics of either, they were on the other end of the mile, and I just heard the results.

First pic (cellphone pics, all pretty low on the quality scale) is of the view over my bottom field, with the neighbors cornfield in the bottom. It was pretty clear opening morning until about 7:30, then the fog rolled in:







Sit still for more than a few seconds in my woods and you'll have a fan club. Here's one of my little friends from Saturday AM:






The next shot had my hopes up. The 70 acres of corn between my woods and a creek bottom was finally being combined! The guy in the combine is one of the biggest farmers in the area, not messing around running through 12 rows at a time. You can tell it's been a long drawn out harvest here, his equipment is usually much shinier. As it turns out, all he drove out to me was about a dozen rabbits.






After trampling over the countryside, and the cornfield being a bust, it was time to sit in the combo fishing/hunting shack and just watch for movement:






Of course, Da Packers were playing the poor defenseless Detroit HouseKitties, so I had the Sirius radio out there to listen in:






Hope you enjoyed my little photo tour, and hopefully I'll have a venison shot to add soon!


----------



## cjk (Nov 27, 2009)

Very little action here also. Thinking about getting the saws out today for a break from hunting.


----------



## Biker Dude (Nov 27, 2009)

I was walking through a hollow back in the woods yesterday looking for deer and ran across some really nice Oak blow downs that I could probably get my skid steer back to. I was going to go get them today but I think I'll wait until after rifle season is over. Better safe than sorry!
:greenchainsaw:


----------

